# Free Samples



## kimbo (22/8/14)

Hi

After placing an order on FT for a Veritas i read in the comments the screws are non SS, and i see that in many of the stuff they sell that the minor parts are non SS

So i found this site http://www.essentracomponents.co.za/ that give out free samples, including M2 x 4 SS screws. I took a chance and placed and order for a free sample and i received them within a day of placing the order. They delivered via courier, so now i just wait for FT lol.

Just thought i will post this because allot of us buy from FT

SS screws M2 x 4 Hex head sample

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (22/8/14)

Nice find, will see what I need lol...


----------



## Marzuq (22/8/14)

t


kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> After placing an order on FT for a Veritas i read in the comments the screws are non SS, and i see that in many of the stuff they sell that the minor parts are non SS
> 
> ...


 
thats awesome....

now the FT wait begins lol


----------



## Mklops (22/8/14)

That is awesome, wouldn't mind doing the same thing with my cana! Anyone know the size for them?


----------

